# riesgo de suplantaciones



## Zsuzsanna

¿Quién sabe en húngaro or en otros idiomas -inglés, aleman, ruso- como decir "*riesgo de suplantaciones* "?


----------



## ameana7

En Ingles, creo que puedes decir " forgery risk". En caso de que tu quieras saber que decimos en Turco, se dicen "sahtekarlık riski."


----------



## Zsuzsanna

!Gracias ameana7! Fue ayuda. Lo siento pero no hablo turco.


----------



## ameana7

De nada. Bienvenido a foros


----------



## ILT

Si es suplantación de persona, creo que puedes decir *risk of identity theft*.


----------



## Encolpius

Zsuzsanna said:


> ¿Quién sabe en húngaro or en otros idiomas -inglés, aleman, ruso- como decir "*riesgo de suplantaciones* "?



Csak hogy megértsük: Ki tudja magyarul vagy más nyelven (angolul, németül, oroszul), hogy mondják: riesgo de suplantaciones?


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius, a végét (az utolsó két szót) elég lett volna lefordítani!


----------

